# New Evinrude design?



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

wonder what evinrude has up their sleeve? sounds interesting, power head design? efficiency? hmm mm what do yall think?






*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll be watching for this. Hmmmmmmm. I like what I have now. Interesting indeed. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh. I got it now. A new generation 2 stroke to strap on my new 23' X3, Ummmmmmm. Hmmmmmmm.
Interesting, I'll be watching for this. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

"our competition is in for a big surprise" "big change for evinrude".... hmmm maybe a 2 stroke that actually uses oil so the power head doesn't explode???? 

could it be that they've stepped off into that no man's land of 4 stroke technology??


LOL


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

One thing about it, BRP has plenty of money and technology to come up with something worthwhile. Kyle may even have one on back of his next sled, James too, lol.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe:
http://www.screamandfly.com/showthread.php?285038-350-e-tec


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

SSST said:


> One thing about it, BRP has plenty of money and technology to come up with something worthwhile. Kyle may even have one on back of his next sled, James too, lol.


Waiting on the Mercury 400 lol.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*new E-Tec*

400hp 4liter V-8 ?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

So if they come out with a 4 stroke motor would that go against every ad and business moto they have had for the last decade?

I am just glad they didn't pull another boat backwards in their ad and claim they had more torque then the modern day four strokes.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> So if they come out with a 4 stroke motor would that go against every ad and business moto they have had for the last decade?
> 
> I am just glad they didn't pull another boat backwards in their ad and claim they had more torque then the modern day four strokes.


I can tell you that 4stroke is NO where in the near future for BRP.... I know whats coming and it is going to be extremely interesting. Look for updates in the middle of june. Only about a month away.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

did you sign a contract with BRP that you would not let the cat out of the bag? I love how everyone says it will be interesting but not game changer.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

No BRP rep was at the dealership this week and talked with us about it.

I sense some smart ***** from up above


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

bthompjr24 said:


> No BRP rep was at the dealership this week and talked with us about it.
> 
> I sense some smart ***** from up above


 Haha not being a smart butt lol. I was just wondering if you know what it is why you can't talk about it. I also talked to some of the guys who were in the video about it and they merely said the same thing that it is going to be interesting. When the SHO came out it was referred to as a game changer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> So if they come out with a 4 stroke motor would that go against every ad and business moto they have had for the last decade?
> 
> I am just glad they didn't pull another boat backwards in their ad and claim they had more torque then the modern day four strokes.


Back when that video was made, I'm sure the Etec won that pull easily, those 4 stroke Yammi's back then were gutless. I bet I still have that cd somewhere


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

TheRooster said:


> wonder what evinrude has up their sleeve? sounds interesting, power head design? efficiency? hmm mm what do yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it is I will wait atleast 2 years before considering...... Every new outboard takes a while to get the bugs out it seems.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

haha yall go ahead, I'll still be on Craigslist looking for used motors haha I don't have that Oprah money like some of yall do!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

maybe they are gonna paint them black.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

aguaflaca said:


> maybe they are gonna paint them black.


Turnabout is fair play....


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

This new design is going to be an earth shattering game changer, there, I said it and I cannot tell you more. I mean there has never been an engine like this,


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

what was the last car company build cars that ran on leaded fuel?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> This new design is going to be an earth shattering game changer, there, I said it and I cannot tell you more. I mean there has never been an engine like this,


Diesel rotary


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> This new design is going to be an earth shattering game changer, there, I said it and I cannot tell you more. I mean there has never been an engine like this,


Guaranteed to be expensive....... Just ask seven marine what their motor sells for??


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Guess I will wait a little longer to get a new motor...If the one that's coming out will beats what's already out!?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> Guaranteed to be expensive....... Just ask seven marine what their motor sells for??


Lmao I remember the first time I saw the YouTube video for those motors, blew my mind, then I researched the price, Omg it's ridiculous!

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

battleredtexan said:


> Turnabout is fair play....


yeah I deserved that. but dang those white Mercs are ugly IMHO.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a diesel rotary. Omc did a rotary in the mid seventies. SHO is gonna be an interesting summer, when this SOB gets on the water


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Not a diesel rotary. Omc did a rotary in the mid seventies. SHO is gonna be an interesting summer, when this SOB gets on the water


Lol, good one Ronnie!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Anxiously waiting to see what the engineers and brp designers come out with, I'm sure it will be good!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea I can use a bigger one and faster one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I like that 300 hours no service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

aguaflaca said:


> yeah I deserved that. but dang those white Mercs are ugly IMHO.


you know.......back in the day.....alot of them mercs WERE! white. that ole 70 horse had two speeds...........wide open or dead stop.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

1960 70 horse. hell yea! if you was a merc fan, and although i had a 20 horse, i never was.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Not a diesel rotary. Omc did a rotary in the mid seventies. SHO is gonna be an interesting summer, when this SOB gets on the water


you SHO know sumthin dont cha..........would that be a hint? :ac550:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I will be very optimaxtic about any new etec design and that it will sell due to good marketing but it SHO will be a long time till Evinrude catches up with both Yamaha and Mercury's market share across the country.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

No, not a hint! WE will discuss the features and facts when they are announced to the world, soon. It willnot be a4 stroke as B Thompson assured you.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> No, not a hint! WE will discuss the features and facts when they are announced to the world, soon. It willnot be a4 stroke as B Thompson assured you.


Thank God! Hail to the 2 strokes. I owned 2 4 strokes, and still own one today. I just don't like them. However, I have not been in front of a SHO to date. im quite fond of my 150 E-tec.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

2 speed lower unit


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Built in GPS synced to coast guard station for faster response time when power head blows.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gas turbine!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*mystery motor*

constant speed prop like an airplane/new type lower unit computer controled ? 4liter V-6 350/400 e-tec ? .....

I have a 2013 300 20" E-Tec 100hrs .been on the market for a long time ..
no interest in it
what so ever....the bigger they are the harder they are to sell ....

one that is worth more than 1/2 of new after only one year of use?


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Just need a good ol Diesel turbo ! No more Ethenol problems & longer run times + torque


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Somebody already guessed it... Kyle you hit it on the mark.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

OffshoreChris said:


> Somebody already guessed it... Kyle you hit it on the mark.


my trolling has paid off yet again :cheers:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> my trolling has paid off yet again :cheers:


Lol nice

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> Thank God! Hail to the 2 strokes. I owned 2 4 strokes, and still own one today. I just don't like them. However, I have not been in front of a SHO to date. im quite fond of my 150 E-tec.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yamaha SHO and Offshore Series are the only 4 strokes good strong motors and act like and weigh the same as 2 strokes. Crazy torque too. Put a SHO up against an Etec and the SHO would sink the boat.



Momma's Worry said:


> constant speed prop like an airplane/new type lower unit computer controled ? 4liter V-6 350/400 e-tec ? .....
> 
> I have a 2013 300 20" E-Tec 100hrs .been on the market for a long time ..
> no interest in it
> ...


Yeah those big block Etecs don't have a good reputation. Even if you're lucky to have one without problems people are still weary and for good reason IMO. The smaller Etecs are beasts though, had a 25 horse on a duck boat in Arkansas and it was fast.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

James, you really had an Etec?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I know lots of guys have these enigne and never had a single problem with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I Knew a guy with an etec and it got his wife pregnant. I'll never buy one.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea me too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I Knew a guy with an etec and it got his wife pregnant. I'll never buy one.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one day i might get to ride a sho. in the mean time, im partial to the 2 strokes, any model. just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

SSST said:


> James, you really had an Etec?


Yes sir, me and a buddy went in together for a duck boat for Timber duck hunting and we found a great deal on an Excel F4 with a 25 Etec and loved that boat and motor combo. I don't just hate Etec because I like Mercury's, I don't like them because the bigger motors seem to be a coin flip whether or not they have problems. But the smaller motors 25 hp to 90 hp seem to be strong motors that have very few problems. So yeah surprise I had a small Etec and thought it was a good motor.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, me and a buddy went in together for a duck boat for Timber duck hunting and we found a great deal on an Excel F4 with a 25 Etec and loved that boat and motor combo. I don't just hate Etec because I like Mercury's, I don't like them because the bigger motors seem to be a coin flip whether or not they have problems. But the smaller motors 25 hp to 90 hp seem to be strong motors that have very few problems. So yeah surprise I had a small Etec and thought it was a good motor.


ya I have to agree, my buddy has a 75hp etec on his rfl and he's dogged the ever loving dog spit out of it and it still cranks up and hauls butt, good little motors, but I'm more of an older johnson/evinrude fan, simpler to work on and parts are readily available, but thats just my own opinion, although I had a yamaha on one of my old Jon boats and I'm also a yammie fan as well, never really been a mercury fan but I guess that's just because I've never owned one, so I guess that dosent count, uh oh, cups ran empty, time for another drink! lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

so has BRP put any new tech in their sea-doo's recently? That might give us a clue what is coming to their outboards.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*3.3 vs 4.2*

bump the E-Tec from a 3.3/3.4 to 4.2 liter then compare it to the 4.2 Yam SHO in a boat to boat pull then see who wins............

there is nothing wrong with the big blocks .....just the larger they are the harder to sell ....tiny market....

2012 189000 sold of all makes and models....that's not many


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

I had a 135 Opti-max (old model) and replaced it with a 135 e-tec from redwing. I kept the old prop from the opti. The difference in hole shot is astonishing. Between calf and knee deep, on plane nearly instantly, less than a boat length. I find it HARD to believe a yamaha SHO can do better than that.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fishanywhere said:


> I had a 135 Opti-max (old model) and replaced it with a 135 e-tec from redwing. I kept the old prop from the opti. The difference in hole shot is astonishing. Between calf and knee deep, on plane nearly instantly, less than a boat length. I find it HARD to believe a yamaha SHO can do better than that.


 I am sure any Yamaha Dealer around you would love to show you how a Yamaha can do it better. Ask all those Shallow water guys running the SHO motors. The new SHO 150 is just as awesome as the bigger SHOs.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Turbo diesel with two speed lower unit and a dedicated trolling gear


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Turbo diesel with two speed lower unit and a dedicated trolling gear


 I really do think that will be the next big thing will be two speed lower units on outboards. With all the fly by wires and digital electronic controls this should make it easy to create an automatic lower units with multi gears.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Yeah me too. Just have to figure out what kind of engine can put torque out at a lower RPM range. Diesel maybe? 

I probably need to stop giving away all my kick *** ideas though online...


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am sure any Yamaha Dealer around you would love to show you how a Yamaha can do it better. Ask all those Shallow water guys running the SHO motors. The new SHO 150 is just as awesome as the bigger SHOs.


Ask the same dealers about all the blown SHO power heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally some one said some about it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Justin_Time said:


> Ask the same dealers about all the blown SHO power heads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask the dealers why the motors all blowing up. Improper break in. Knock on Wood every outboard I have sold new out of our dealership has not blown up. We have fixed others that were purchased elsewhere. I guess you can say the same about Evinrude motors too. At the end of the day Evinrude does not even come close to the same market share as Yamaha or Mercury and there is a reason for that.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

If you want to bring that point up ask evinrude about all their blown power heads and L2 lower units. They all have problems.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> Ask the dealers why the motors all blowing up. Improper break in. Knock on Wood every outboard I have sold new out of our dealership has not blown up. We have fixed others that were purchased elsewhere. I guess you can say the same about Evinrude motors too. At the end of the day Evinrude does not even come close to the same market share as Yamaha or Mercury and there is a reason for that.


Like everything else, that can change. BRP has the $'s to market. I'd like to see US market shares present day, Etec bound to be gaining ground the past couple of years, just seems like alot more white motors on the water lately. I've had them all, and have had good luck with all, well now I got a Merc and it's layed up in the shop, lol.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What other brand of outboards do you sell?



whistlingdixie said:


> Ask the dealers why the motors all blowing up. Improper break in. Knock on Wood every outboard I have sold new out of our dealership has not blown up. We have fixed others that were purchased elsewhere. I guess you can say the same about Evinrude motors too. At the end of the day Evinrude does not even come close to the same market share as Yamaha or Mercury and there is a reason for that.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

SSST said:


> Like everything else, that can change. BRP has the $'s to market. I'd like to see US market shares present day, Etec bound to be gaining ground the past couple of years, just seems like alot more white motors on the water lately. I've had them all, and have had good luck with all, well now I got a Merc and it's layed up in the shop, lol.


 They all have the money to market. Last time I checked Mercury was around 34% and Yamaha was around 36% market share. Now think about how many other outboard motors are on the market sharing that <30% roughly. It bounces back and forth between Yamaha and Mercury owning the most market share. I am not knocking Evinrude because I think they have come a long way.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

SSST said:


> Like everything else, that can change. BRP has the $'s to market. I'd like to see US market shares present day, Etec bound to be gaining ground the past couple of years, just seems like alot more white motors on the water lately. I've had them all, and have had good luck with all, well now I got a Merc and it's layed up in the shop, lol.


Need to throw more money at R&D and less at marketing. Sure they'll see a spike from a good marketing ploy and your diehard Evinrude guys but that'll quickly taper off if they're marketing another turd.

And for their sake, I hope they aren't coming out with a 2-speed LU... they haven't figured out hope to make a dependable 1-speed L/U yet.

It seems like it would be easier to make a 2-speed mid-section because of space. May be wrong though, I'm no engineer.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Really as a dealer you would care about market share 
But uss her normal guys buy and sell or trade who cares about market share. 
Not like it's going to be a takeover deal on one off them lol. 
I use to have SHO and it's bad as engine. Now I have HO. And I did have mercury Verado and yamma 115 
They all break simple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Market share can be a good thing to look at. If I "hear" about 10 Yamahas that popped and 10 ETECs that popped but Yamaha has a market share 10x larger than evinrude, that's indicative of overall reliability. Of course those are all BS numbers....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Electric or diesel would be my guess. Hell, cessna aircraft has gone diesel. How bout that! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> Electric or diesel would be my guess. Hell, cessna aircraft has gone diesel. How bout that!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Please not diesel. next thing you know people will be "chipping" them and blowing stinky black smoke all over the place. 
Makes me miss the smell of an old 2 stroke in the morning. 
HAHAHA


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol! Don't worry. It won't smoke. It'll have a tank for Def fluid! LOL!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope its diesel.. I think its about time we get one. Every other country has one.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> Lol! Don't worry. It won't smoke. It'll have a tank for Def fluid! LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


& 8" chrome stacks sticking out the back. LOL


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

aguaflaca said:


> & 8" chrome stacks sticking out the back. LOL


Lol! ! As long as it don't sound like a stupid straight pipe Dodge! !
I'll get tha beer out now. .........
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

I will be running a New ETEC here shortly, along with the V8 , we Have plenty of Mercpower in the shop but just watch this ETEC , minds may change a lot


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

aguaflaca said:


> & 8" chrome stacks sticking out the back. LOL


 Heck no smaller than 12"


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

From all my reports, it WONT need a chip!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> From all my reports, it WONT need a chip!


Ronnie. Your Killin me man!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I predict diesel. But I might be concerned about vibration if so. However. If it is. .... no more ethanol and! .......I got fringe benefits to lots! Of diesel. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

The new motor will be a gas 2 stroke, rigging will be substantial easier, tilt & trim will have an auto mode, electric steering will be available and there will also be some color choices that will be interesting.

These are just a few of the many changes/upgrades.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I've heard it's supposed to be 5-7mph faster as well?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't know about 5-7mph faster but it is def peppy.



Gerald S said:


> I've heard it's supposed to be 5-7mph faster as well?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

i heard itll run shallower!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish they'd run cheaper...


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Fuel consumption at cruise is vastly improved.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Possible that there may be a motor with changeable side plates to match your boat, I bet


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Possible that there may be a motor with changeable side plates to match your boat, I bet


This is true. I seen a sneak peak of it and it looks bad *****.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I hear it runs on salt water then when the power head blows It can be switched to run on broken dreams to get you back to the ramp. But the real technology they put into it is its not supposed to break till 3 days after your warranty goes outt! Its unbelievable and I cant wait!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

cobra_steven said:


> I wish they'd run cheaper...


 I wish they were cheaper!!


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

*Get a Caddy*

E-Tech??? Merc??? Yammy??? I've seen them all being pulled in to the marina!

I think one of you oil guys shoud hang one of these CTS engines on one of your go-fast boats and let us know how it did!(I think they run 65K)













[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder about OPOC technology being used here. .....hmmmmmmm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

toyakornottoyak said:


> E-Tech??? Merc??? Yammy??? I've seen them all being pulled in to the marina!
> 
> I think one of you oil guys shoud hang one of these CTS engines on one of your go-fast boats and let us know how it did!(I think they run 65K)
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that motor is 1000 lbs so it would be pretty impossible to hang it on any of the go fast bay boats pretty much. You'd have to have a boat that could hold dual motors and even then it wouldn't run much faster than 2 Mercury 300xs motors. 1000 lbs on the back of a SCB would be too much weight I believe.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately that motor is 1000 lbs so it would be pretty impossible to hang it on any of the go fast bay boats pretty much. You'd have to have a boat that could hold dual motors and even then it wouldn't run much faster than 2 Mercury 300xs motors. 1000 lbs on the back of a SCB would be too much weight I believe.


I am actually surprised that no one has tried to jam a merc 525 EFI into a Stingray WB.


----------



## Jam[email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

ut755ln said:


> I am actually surprised that no one has tried to jam a merc 525 EFI into a Stingray WB.


Now I don't know this to be true but just from seeing Air Entrapment hulls with inboards is that you couldn't put a inboard in a stingray hull because there is a tunnel in the center sponson and that is where single inboards go usually on a single engine setup. I think you'd have to put a single in a hull with a normal center sponson which could theoretically be done if the tunnel was removed. Again this may be completely wrong but from seeing single engine setups on hulls like that that tunnel would make it impossible.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Back to the topic of discussion! My info is that the new engine design is a collaborative effort between many of BRP divisions. Resulting in the first direct injected engine block, intentionally designed for that purpose.designed for super clean emissions,great MPG,and more power and durability. My info is that they have been working on this for about 4 years. Maybe not a game changer---Maybe a walk off homer


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Back to the topic of discussion! My info is that the new engine design is a collaborative effort between many of BRP divisions. Resulting in the first direct injected engine block, intentionally designed for that purpose.designed for super clean emissions,great MPG,and more power and durability. My info is that they have been working on this for about 4 years. Maybe not a game changer---Maybe a walk off homer


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Back to the topic of discussion! My info is that the new engine design is a collaborative effort between many of BRP divisions. Resulting in the first direct injected engine block, intentionally designed for that purpose.designed for super clean emissions,great MPG,and more power and durability. My info is that they have been working on this for about 4 years. Maybe not a game changer---Maybe a walk off homer


They have been working on it since 2007/2008.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Back to the topic of discussion! My info is that the new engine design is a collaborative effort between many of BRP divisions. Resulting in the first direct injected engine block, intentionally designed for that purpose.designed for super clean emissions,great MPG,and more power and durability. My info is that they have been working on this for about 4 years. Maybe not a game changer---Maybe a walk off homer


They all have direct inject technology, but why do it when people are willing to pay new car prices for 250 hp 2 strokes. If Rude does introduce it, it will force the others to bring it to market as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

So are these redesigned 200 to 300 hp motors in their line or is it a new 350 hp motor? A lightweight 350 would be awesome especially if it was fuel efficient and reliable. Direct injection is the way to go these days. People think 4 strokes are the most fuel efficient motors out there but look at how great the direct injection Mercury are on fuel.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

O9Nope it's better waht I have Glyn and Ronnie needs some better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a completely new design!!!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> This is a completely new design!!!


ill be calling you as soon as this hit the market .


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It is gonna be the "GAME MAKER." Or another words better than sliced butter milk bread!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So are these redesigned 200 to 300 hp motors in their line or is it a new 350 hp motor? A lightweight 350 would be awesome especially if it was fuel efficient and reliable. Direct injection is the way to go these days. People think 4 strokes are the most fuel efficient motors out there but look at how great the direct injection Mercury are on fuel.


it's TOTALLY NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder how big the flux capacitor will be? It has one because I read it on the internet!


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Yamaha HPDI=High Pressure DIRECT INJECTION


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, a technology that Yamaha decided to not spend R&D money on, so they abandoned it.and left DFI technology to merc and Evinrude. So, merc and Evinrude spent the time and research on clean, fuel efficient technology( both optimax and etec) and are still spending R&D. Dollars on making it even better!


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Yes, a technology that Yamaha decided to not spend R&D money on, so they abandoned it.and left DFI technology to merc and Evinrude. So, merc and Evinrude spent the time and research on clean, fuel efficient technology( both optimax and etec) and are still spending R&D. Dollars on making it even better!


 Yamaha, Mercury, Honda, Suzuki, Evinrude, Yanmar and Catepillar all produce direct injection engines currently. None of them have abandoned the technology.

Two stroke engines are lighter and easier to manufacture (no valves). Two stroke engines fire once every revolution giving them a power advantage (technically they could be twice as powerful as a same displacement four stroke).

Two stroke engines have a shorter life due to a lack of an internal lubrication system. Two stroke engines are inherently less efficient then four stroke engines (Every time fuel and air are mixed in a two stroke engine, some amount is lost through the exhaust port). Two strokes produce more pollution (they are burning oil with every cylinder ignition).

In terms of possible technology improvements for outboard engines 1) more corrosive resistant materials 2) lighter materials 3) dual gear lower units 4) some type of additional compression (super charger - turbo charger) 5) improvements in prop design and efficiency.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Yamaha has elected to do away with their hpdi engines- they have not improved their DFI technology in about 12 years. The optimax outboards are direct injected, as are Etec. Most other engines are fuel injected, not direct injected. The etec injection technology and combustion is the cleanest overall ,particularly in carbon monoxide emissions, which is our next mandated EPA number that will have to be met soon


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*motor*

I liked my little 25 hp etec ran great and siped fuel very dependable


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

ut755ln said:


> Yamaha, Mercury, Honda, Suzuki, Evinrude, Yanmar and Catepillar all produce direct injection engines currently. None of them have abandoned the technology.
> 
> Two stroke engines are lighter and easier to manufacture (no valves). Two stroke engines fire once every revolution giving them a power advantage (technically they could be twice as powerful as a same displacement four stroke).
> 
> ...


Totally Agree.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Yamaha has elected to do away with their hpdi engines- they have not improved their DFI technology in about 12 years. The optimax outboards are direct injected, as are Etec. Most other engines are fuel injected, not direct injected. The etec injection technology and combustion is the cleanest overall ,particularly in carbon monoxide emissions, which is our next mandated EPA number that will have to be met soon


Actually Yamaha does still make HPDI motors(150 & 175), although they are phasing them out. But that is just because they came out with the SHO which can get the same, if not better performance than a HPDI (in most aspects) with better fuel economy. I love 2-stroke engines, but unfortunately 4-strokes are the future. They are slowly but surely getting better. Even though I probably should, I really dont care about emissions and all that BS. Im from Texas, not California. I would love to see 2 strokes stick around forever because there's nothing like that smell of 2 stroke exhaust and the power they produce in a hole shot. But the governement seems to be on a mission to make it too difficult and expensive to produce them. Hopefully the outboard manufacturers can keep up!!!!:brew:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Actually Yamaha does still make HPDI motors(150 & 175), although they are phasing them out. But that is just because they came out with the SHO which can get the same, if not better performance than a HPDI (in most aspects) with better fuel economy. I love 2-stroke engines, but unfortunately 4-strokes are the future. They are slowly but surely getting better. Even though I probably should, I really dont care about emissions and all that BS. Im from Texas, not California. I would love to see 2 strokes stick around forever because there's nothing like that smell of 2 stroke exhaust and the power they produce in a hole shot. But the governement seems to be on a mission to make it too difficult and expensive to produce them. Hopefully the outboard manufacturers can keep up!!!!:brew:


 Yamaha has not built a 2 stroke in a couple of years. The two strokes you see are just leftovers FYI.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> Yamaha has not built a 2 stroke in a couple of years. The two strokes you see are just leftovers FYI.


yamaha still builds tons of 2 strokes, they just sell them in other markets. Central, South America, Asia.

You can get all the way up to the big 250 v6 2 stroke.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> yamaha still builds tons of 2 strokes, they just sell them in other markets. Central, South America, Asia.
> 
> You can get all the way up to the big 250 v6 2 stroke.


^^^^^Exactly^^^^^


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> This is a completely new design!!!


Wasn't the Johnson Ficht a new design and a game changer !

I had a 200HO E-Tec and it was a piece of sh** ! Could not keep it out of the shop. I will never buy another Evinrude.


----------



## blwn93lx (Jan 24, 2014)

When is the release date on the new design?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> Wasn't the Johnson Ficht a new design and a game changer !
> 
> I had a 200HO E-Tec and it was a piece of sh** ! Could not keep it out of the shop. I will never buy another Evinrude.


i bought an early build 2003 6.0 ford new. it was a POS! then i bought a 2011 6.7 ford....and i wouldn't trade for it. unlikely that would happen again for you. its always a 50/50 shot at a lemon. truck, boat motor, RV.....well.....ok.....maybe a 99% chance a lemon on an RV!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

True,big fish.the Johnson/evinrude Fichtwas a game changer. It broke OMC. The engineering( or lack thereof) was done in the mid-nineties,marketed in 1997.Noo DFI outboard technology had been proven, OMC rushed their engine to market,thanks to some monumentally bad upper management decisions!optimax had their issues in their first 2 to 3 seasons. Surely these companies have learned Sumpthing about proper and complete testing. BRP has a very diverse corporation,with vast engineering resources. Of course, the engineers can't mimic every possible scenario,but they have been working on this one for many years,now.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw pics of the motor yesterday. Couldn't get the guy who showed them to me to send them to me. It looks awesome. Will be able to order cowling to color you want. Supposed to be a gear shifting lower unit as well as a auto setting for new operators for tilt trim will set it for them. Also power is supposed to be stupid. They only redid the 200-300 there isn't supposed to be a 350 though. All 2 strokes that burn cleaner then current etecs.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*power*

manufactures are going to build whatever they think will "sell".....end of story.....the out board market(US) is tiny.........and only Americans will pay out the nose for these products....rest of the world uses low cost simple designs.....

the government dictates what they can and cannot offer?

Emissions?....why does the EPA not attack aircraft power plants....namely turbine
why does California allow them in their airspace??? what a joke.....there is no compairison.....

I like a direct inject 2-stk....by the way I want to buy a late model E-Tec 3.4 liter 300hp 20" leg...know where I can find one?


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

I was hoping they had all of the kinks worked out of their multi-fuel motors, developed them across their full HP line, and was offering them to the public. Run it on diesel, jet fuel, kerosene, whiskey, etc.....


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm looking forward to checking it out at the meeting in Milwaukee in a few weeks


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> constant speed prop like an airplane/new type lower unit computer controled ? 4liter V-6 350/400 e-tec ? .....
> 
> *I have a 2013 300 20" E-Tec 100hrs .been on the market for a long time ..*
> *no interest in it*
> ...





Momma's Worry said:


> manufactures are going to build whatever they think will "sell".....end of story.....the out board market(US) is tiny.........and only Americans will pay out the nose for these products....rest of the world uses low cost simple designs.....
> 
> the government dictates what they can and cannot offer?
> 
> ...


Why are you trying to sell a 300HP and buy a 300HP? Did I just misread this? I am only curious to see if maybe I can learn something, like maybe a diffference in the yr model you own and yr model you want.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, longboat! If u think a 250 etec is expensive,try a 40 to 50 hp multi fuel engine--- it's about the same money


----------

